# cloudy water



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just setup a 33G for my new rhom.It was an older aquarium i hadn't used in 2-3 years. If i had an algae problem will it come back even though the aquarium and gravel have been dry for over 2 years? I'm running an eheim 2213 and ac 50. The filter has been running for 12hrs so far but the water is still cloudy. Can i do anything to clear it up quicker?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

test the water and post the results. most likely the tank is trying to cycle which sometimes becomes cloudy in the process.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

most likely your cloudy water issue will not be solved with the filter alone. i would change the water a few times in a day or 2 then start to cycle the filter. but to give you more help we need to know.

1. were the filters inuse b4 you put them on this tank
2. what are your water perameters
3. is the rhom in the tank?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

philbert said:


> most likely your cloudy water issue will not be solved with the filter alone. i would change the water a few times in a day or 2 then start to cycle the filter. but to give you more help we need to know.
> 
> 1. were the filters inuse b4 you put them on this tank
> 2. what are your water perameters
> 3. is the rhom in the tank?


No rhom in the tank yet, completely new setup. I added gravel(inside filter media bags and dropped in the tank) from an established tank.
This should help cycle the tank quicker, but how much quicker?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

AS fan said:


> test the water and post the results. most likely the tank is trying to cycle which sometimes becomes cloudy in the process.


EDIT: I read your original post wrong. \/\/ The bacteria bloom prolly isn't right.

Like he said, it could be part of an almost regular cycling process. We usually call it a bacteria bloom.

adding established media to the main part of the tank will easily cut the cycle time in half, maybe even more. Adding the established media to the actual filter would help even more.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you need a ammonia source in the tank. you can use pure ammonia or toss in some fish you dont really care about for the cycle process to start. without a ammonia source of some type of fish or pure ammonia you wont be able to cycle the tank. i suggest using some convict cichlids to cycle the tank because they make a great snack but you could use guppies or something else which is cheap as well. stay clear of goldfish imo. the gravel has little beneficial bacteria in it your going to need something like a filter pad from a established to tank to really help reduce the cycle time. since there hasnt been a ammonia source in the tank any beneficial bacteria present on the rocks before is dead now sorry just toss them back into the tank you got them from and start from scratch or use a filter pad like i said.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

AS fan said:


> you need a ammonia source in the tank. you can use pure ammonia or toss in some fish you dont really care about for the cycle process to start. without a ammonia source of some type of fish or pure ammonia you wont be able to cycle the tank. i suggest using some convict cichlids to cycle the tank because they make a great snack but you could use guppies or something else which is cheap as well. stay clear of goldfish imo. the gravel has little beneficial bacteria in it your going to need something like a filter pad from a established to tank to really help reduce the cycle time. since there hasnt been a ammonia source in the tank any beneficial bacteria present on the rocks before is dead now sorry just toss them back into the tank you got them from and start from scratch or use a filter pad like i said.


Where can i find amonia? Is the one they use for cooking good? I will add a few guppies tomorrow. The lfs reserved the rhom for me till thursday-friday. How will i know the tank is fully cycled?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I doubt you will ever get a tank cycled by friday unless you add established media to the tank.

the tank will be cycled after the ammonia goes up, then nitrite spikes, then nitrates go up, and finally the ammonia and nitrites will be 0.

here's an article about cycling.
clicky


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

tank wont cycle in a week. honestly just to be low stress i would add a tablespoon of salt bring the rhom home and put it in the tank. keep a eye on parameters and change a little water every other day after the first week. some say not to do this but honestly in a case like this i would just do this to make it easier on you and the fish. the cycle wont kill the rhom. just feed sparing and no need to add anything else to the tank. post parameters after a week of having the rhom in the tank and then post every 2-3 days and we will help with feedback. but you know the tank is cycled after the ammonia spikes and comes back down then the nitrites spike and come back down. both ammonia and nitrites will remain at 0 and nitrates will vary between water changes. always keep it below 40 but try to keep it below 20.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

AS fan said:


> tank wont cycle in a week. honestly just to be low stress i would add a tablespoon of salt bring the rhom home and put it in the tank. keep a eye on parameters and change a little water every other day after the first week. some say not to do this but honestly in a case like this i would just do this to make it easier on you and the fish. the cycle wont kill the rhom. just feed sparing and no need to add anything else to the tank. post parameters after a week of having the rhom in the tank and then post every 2-3 days and we will help with feedback. but you know the tank is cycled after the ammonia spikes and comes back down then the nitrites spike and come back down. both ammonia and nitrites will remain at 0 and nitrates will vary between water changes. always keep it below 40 but try to keep it below 20.


for the rhom to be the least stressed possible,should i turn shut off the powerhead?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Power heads seem to stress and not others. Just try to figure out whether running it or not makes him seem happy and most active.

the biggest thing when pulling something like this is keep a close eye on the water params. With a small fish like this it probably won't be a big deal, but the extra 10min spent on checking params every day or two will be worth it.


----------

